# Боли в ягодицах, отёк по одной стороне



## Светлана1333 (15 Июн 2018)

Боли сильные в ягодицах, почему то в обоих, а отек только по одной стороне. Я боюсь, что это у меня рак((( я погибаю...

Проблемы со стулом, отек прямой кишки и влагалища, боюсь что это у меня онкология(


----------



## La murr (15 Июн 2018)

@Светлана1333, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями 
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Светлана1333 (15 Июн 2018)

Все началось вот так.
Примерно 3 - 4 месяца назад в паху на половой губе в районе прикрепления круглой связки матки появилась маленькая шишечка, я подумала, что чирей и он пройдет, так бывало. Но он не прошел, а стал увеличиваться и приобретать форму из круглого в продолговатый словно толстый рубец. Обратилась к гинекологу, он провел обследование женской половой системы и сказал, что все в порядке и по УЗИ и анализы, а так же порекомендовал привязать ихтиоловку, я привязала, через 4 дня с ихтиоловкой у меня воспалились все, отекла половая губа, пах и бедро, увеличились лимфоузлы, мазь убрала. Постепенно отек с губы немного спал и новообразование сократилось до горошины, а вот лимфоузлы вместе со связками остались воспаленными и болезненными. Меня посылали к всевозможным врачам, уролог, хирург, кожник, онколог, флиболог, проктолог, иммунолог и т.д... каждый из них утверждал что это не по его части заболевание. За это время я сделала анализы: общий крови с развернутой лейкоцитарной формулой - норма, биохимию - норма, моча общий - много бактерий в моче (бактерии уже пролечили, теперь все в норме).
Обследования:
УЗИ матки и яичников - норма,
МРТ органов малого таза - обнаружены крошечные до 0,7 мм две миомы, остальное все норма,
КТ тазовых костей - коксартроз 2 степени, дегенеративные изменения сочленений,
МРТ пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника грыжа L5 S1 до 0,5 мм дегенеративные изменения в крестцовом отделе позвоночника (консультация нейрохирурга - все в норме и это не может давать такие симптомы, операция не требуется).
ПЭТ -КТ всего тела с использованием 18F-ФДГ - все чисто.
УЗИ лимфоузлов - все узлы увеличены не значительно с сохранением структуры, единичный узел в паху со стороны новобразования увеличение до 26 мм, без изменения структуры.
Рентген легких и таза - все чисто. КТ - мозга и шеи - опухолей не обнаружено.
Колоноскопия - проктосигмоидит слпбовыражен.
ФГДС - гастродуоденит.
4 месяца как все это началось с новобразования на большой половой губе,
3 мес, как отек не сходит с половой губы где было новобразование, ягодиц, бедра.
Уже месяц как меня мучают сильные жгучие, боли в области ягодиц, от этих болей даже судороги по всему телу. Тянущая боль в паху, словно мышцу какую то тянет и предмет инородный находится.
Отек половой губы, той на которой было новобразование, переходящая в отек верхней части бедра, отек прямой кишки и сигмовидной, отек влагалища, отек клитора (все отеки не сильные, не как при лимфостазе). Такое чувство, что прямая кишка не работает, словно у нее паралич какой то, проблемы наступили с опорожнением.

Погибаю, помогите мне пож.


----------



## La murr (16 Июн 2018)

@Светлана1333, пригласите в тему @Доктор Ступин, @Владимир Воротынцев, @AIR


----------



## Светлана1333 (16 Июн 2018)

Вчера была у онколога, он предположил, что у меня опухоль в брюшине, которая пережимает подвздошную вену и из за этого идет отек одной конечности( 
Сегодня иду делать онкоскрининг МРТ - результаты выложу. Боли в крестце невыносимые, меня всю трясет от них, как судорога какая то. Почитала про опухоли забрюшинной области, все симптомы как у меня((((((((((( неужели это рак?!


----------



## Александра1981 (16 Июн 2018)

Светлана, Вы ведь делали ПЭТ КТ. Разве этого не достаточно, чтобы отвергнуть онкологию?


----------



## Светлана1333 (16 Июн 2018)

@Александра1981, онколог сказал, что ПЭТ-КТ немного не то и покажет только те опухоли на которые был заточен радиоактивный маркер (мне вводили глюкозу радиоактивную) а глюкозу потребляют только опухоли с ускоренным метаболизмом((( беда, пальцем в небо мы ткнули.


----------



## Светлана1333 (17 Июн 2018)

Сделала я МРТ онкоскрининг и оказалось что у меня 4 грыжи грудного отдела позвоночника - кстати одна между 10 и 11 грудным очень большая, размеры они не указывают, видимо что бы я еще у них сделала МРТ позвоночника. Ну и между 5 поясничным и крестцовым до 0,5 мм, она давно уже. Так же кисты нашли в печени одна, в почках множественные мелкие, на шейке матки нутовые. Теперь как я понимаю нужно с грыжами разбираться, может и отеки пройдут, и боли.


----------



## doomboom (18 Июн 2018)

Светлана1333 написал(а):


> ... жжение в ягодицах, мурашки, только еще и спастика в пояснице, боли в паху, плюс боль в кресце и ягодицах такая, что меня судорогой бъет. тоже искала причину в Эпштейне Барра, в герпесе, мегаловирусе, даже рак искала. тоже со стулом черти что. ...


Сделайте  ЭНМГ игольчатую


----------



## Светлана1333 (19 Июн 2018)

@doomboom, спасибо большое, постараюсь в ближайшее время сделать. А что сказать врачам, на предмет чего я хочу это обследование сделать?


----------



## doomboom (19 Июн 2018)

Светлана1333 написал(а):


> @doomboom, спасибо большое, постараюсь в ближайшее время сделать. А что сказать врачам, на предмет чего я хочу это обследование сделать?


перечислить свои жалобы, описанные выше


----------

